# bitter sweet family moment



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

One of our sweet little barn cats had babies...all four died one by one...we could not find why or save them.... Momma cat was so sad with each one we buried..then yesterday her sister had four kittens...we found both cats in the kennel...one was nursing two babies..the other was nursing two....what a sweet set up...Ill post pix tomorrow...we do not normally keep female cats because of the kitten issue!! But we needed barn cats asap and these were given to us.....looks like vet visits are needed...we do not need kittens and my kids are in love with these little orange and white beautifies..( as is our big black and white tom cat Lord Brucington ( aka Bruce), lol..


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh how horribly sad. It's wonderful the other kittens were able to heal the wound in her heart ...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

That sure is bitter sweet  So sorry you lost those babies.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm sorry you lost the kittens but glad the other one was willing to share.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. Glad the other momma cat had "extras" to share.


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Aww! So sad and sweet at the same time!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

it was very sad...mamma kitty was very heart broken..I really wish I new what it was..the only thing we came up with was constipation..all had a very tight tummy..My 13 year old worked on one for an hour trying to get it to poo...she was very successful but it was just too late..It was a sad time..but to see mommy kitty share her sisters babies was very heart warming and my kids were so excited and in awe of how the new mommy shared...its turned out well...She is a happy kitty again


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

not one.....not two..but three new mamas sharing two littlers..our last mom to have kittens had four last night...two died ( we are thinking daddy might have a genetic problem) wasnt long before new mama ( mostly white in the back) moved her two remaining kittens in with her sisters lol..so all three moms are nursing the five kittens...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How sweet


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

AWWW, love the outcome.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

How cute!! 4 weeks ago, one of our queens had 6 kittens. Our other pregnant cat started nursing the babies before she gave birth!!!! I was so worried about her feeding them the colostrum! She had 4 babies last week. One died due to underdevelopment, but the rest are great. The older kittens even take care of the babies. First picture is the older kittens. Second is older baby Kiss taking care of the little bears.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe..cuties


----------

